# neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"



## Wels (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich weiß das Mäuse nichts mit Gartenteich zu tun hat. Trotzdem wer kann mir sagen wie ich diese Viecher los werde? Auf keinen Fall will ich Gift einsetzen nicht dass mir meine Teichbewohner Schaden nehmen!!


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

Hallo Franz,

entweder eine Katze "besorgen" (manche Hunde sind auch gute Mäusefänger) oder Fallen ausprobieren.
Was anderes kann ich Dir da auch nicht raten....... :?


----------



## guenter (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

hallo franz,

bringe dir mein hund! der wartet bis sie sich zeigt und schwapp.

kann dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

Ich habs aufgegeben, unser Hund hat schon durch mein halbes Grundstüch den Biestern nachgegraben.
Sie tauchen immer wieder wo anders auf.
Kaum habe ich sie in einer Ecke geschafft, kommen sie in einer anderen Ecke wieder, Loch an Loch, zum vorschein.

Axel


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

Moin,

gibt es nicht auch so Ultraschallgeräte dafür?
Allerdings leiden dann alle Tiere darunter, die in diesem Bereich hören können. Soll sogar Menschen geben, die dies wahrnehmen!
Ich höre z.B. die Geräusche, die ein "Madervertreiber" am PKW erzeugt. Allerdings recht leise....


----------



## Fleischmütze (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

Moin zusammen,

ich denke da hat wohl fast jeder Gartenbesitzer mit zu kämpfen. Bei uns in der Anlage ist auch jeder darüber am meckern und mein Nachbar (ein älterer und erfahrener Hobby-Gärtner) meinte das er schon fast alles ausprobiert hat um sie loszuwerden, aber alles ohne Erfolg.
Also ich würde mich auch über eine Idee freuen da die Viecher mir immer die Dekor-Rinde ganz schön aufwühlen.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> gibt es nicht auch so Ultraschallgeräte dafür?
> Allerdings leiden dann alle Tiere darunter, die in diesem Bereich hören können. Soll sogar Menschen geben, die dies wahrnehmen!



Die Dinger hatte ich schon einmal bei Maulwürfen getestet, 6 Wochen lang ohne Erfolg. Allerdings, als ich sie Abgebaut hatte verschwand der Maulwurf  .

Ich höre die Dinger schon vom weiten, die nerven eher mich als die Nager.

Das einzige was bisher oft Erfolg hatte waren Abgase von einen 2Takt Moped mit den Schlauch reinblasen, bringt sie zwar nicht um aber den Geruch mögen sie wohl nicht.

Axel


----------



## w-cl203 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

Selber habe ich kleine Probleme mit diesne Nagern, jedoch weiß ich von den Schrebergartennachbarn meiner Eltern, was ggf. helfen könnte. Die haben Flaschen kopfüber mit abgeschlagenen Boden in die Löcher eingesteckt und durch das Geräusch wenn der Wind "drüberfuhr" wurden diese vertrieben. Meine Eltern hatten auch diesen "Tack Tack" und solange die Batterien liefen war der Schrebergraten auch wühlmausfrei. Letztendlich hatte meine Ma dann Falle naufgestellt, irgendwann war dann auch Ruhe.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

Da wir ja 4 Hunde und 3 Katzen haben, gibt es bei uns auch keine Wühlmäuse, dafür muss man aber immer auf der hut sein, das keiner der Hunde ne Runde im Teich schwimmen geht und die Katzen die Fische in Ruhe lassen. 

Was ich sagen will..... Katzen sind wohl die beste Lösung  

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## fleur (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*


Hallo an alle Garten-Teich-Faunisten,

kurzer Erfahrungsbericht der letzten 15 Jahre "Partisanen"kampf gegen Wühlmäuse und Maulwürfe, Kampfgebiet 4000qm:

- *Ultraschallgeräte* (Ton soll unerträglich sein): *keine* Wirkung
(direkt neben Gerät wurde Erdhaufen gemacht, angeblicher Wirkradius 5m, macht bei 4000qm auch nicht wirklich Sinn)
- *Plastikflaschen*, halbieren, Trinköffnung ins Gangsystem stecken (Windgeräusche sollen unerträglich sein): *keine* Wirkung
(die Flaschen waren nach spätestens 1/2 Tag rausgeworfen und das Loch zugebuddelt, d.h. die Windgeräusche sind scheinbar wirklich störend, aber die Viecher wissen sich zu helfen)
- *Rosenzweige* mit Dornen ins Gangsystem (Wühler sollen sich daran verletzen und verbluten): *keine* Wirkung
(Wühler schieben die Zweige einfach aus den Gängen auf den Rasen)
- * Kaiserkrone* und *Liebstöckel* (Gestank von Zwiebel und Pflanze soll die Wühler vertreiben): *keine* Wirkung
(die Wühler haben selbst diese Zwiebeln und Pflanzen mit Genuß verzehrt!)
- *Giftköder* ins Gangsystem: *keine* Wirkung
Entweder wurden die Köder nicht gefunden oder die Jungs und Mädchen haben genug bessere Nahrung (bisher mußten z.B. mindestens 500 Blumenzwiebeln dran glauben) oder die vermehren sich wie die Kaninchen.

- Spezielle *Wühlmausdrahtgitter*, um schützenswerte Pflanzen vertikal mindesten 60 cm eingraben: *keine Erfahrung *, weil sehr teuer und Knochenarbeit, dann lieber wenig schmackhafte allerweltsnormalgünstig Pflanzen.

Angeblich sollen einzig kleine *"Exekutionsgeräte" mit Minisprengstoff *im Gangsystem helfen. Das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, irgendetwas in mir hält mich davon ab.

Inzwischen vermeide ich Blumenzwiebeln und übe mich und übe mich,
denn: einen Garten haben, heißt teilen lernen. 

Frage: wer hat Erfahrung mit Fallen und *TOPINAMBUR* und was ist das ????

beste Grüße aus Noch-Chaos-City (letzter Wiesntag)
von Carin (i.A. von fleur)


----------



## Annett (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

Hallo Carin,

Topinambur kann ich Dir schicken - wenn Du magst ein Paket voll.... aber das ist doch eher ein Leckerbissen für diese Tierchen.  
Willst Du das wirklich?
Bei mir sind sie nur deshalb irgendwann in den alten Garten eingezogen und haben versucht, alles zu verspeißen. Aber die "Staude" ist da hart im nehmen und sehr ausbreitungsfähig.  

Ich hab nur felltragende "Mausefallen". Jeden Tag finde ich 1-2 Mäuse (von komplett bis nur noch Einzelteile vorhanden *igit* ) in der Nähe des Hauses wieder.
Bin ja selbst schuld - ich lob sie für ihre gute Arbeit immer wieder. : 

Im Vorgarten, als einziges bis jetzt halbwegs urbar gemacht, sind zum Glück bisher keine Wühler unterwegs. Dafür pennen die Mietzen da ab und an über Mittag.
Katzen haben eben auch ihre guten Seiten.


----------



## fleur (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*


Hallo Annett,
merci für die prompte Antwort 
Nach meinem kleinen Wiki-Ausflug bzgl. Topinambur (invasive Pflanze und so) möchte ich mir dein Angebot mit dem Paket noch mal überlegen, aber dennoch danke. Jetzt kapier ich auch den Antiwühlmaushinweis: Topinambur als Superlockmittel in die Fallen, neben gelben Rüben und Sellerie. Weißt du zufällig, wie diese Fallen aussehen, aufgestellt werden etc. ?????  

felltragende Mausfallen gehen bei mir leider nicht  
und daß Katzen ihre guten Seiten haben : auf alle Felle  

liebe Grüße von Carin


----------



## Wilm (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe wirklich gehofft, jetzt in diesem Thread eine minimal-inversive Variante der Wühlmaus, Ratten und Maulwurf-Bekämpfung zu finden... Nun, die scheint es wirklich nicht zu geben.

Ich hatte in den letzten 20 Jahren in unserem Garten genug Besuche dieser Tiere  und haben leider nur die folgenden Mittel gefunden, welche Wirksam, aber teilweise auch grausam sind:

Wolfsmilchgewächse sind ein Grauen für Wühlmause. Nachteil ist, dass diese Pflanzen erst ein paar Jahre brauchen, die richtige Wurzelgröße zu erreichen, dass es auch wirkt.

Das war die "humane" Methode, kommen wir nun zu dem alten "Bauerntrick", die Viecher wieder los zu werden:

Man nehme Karbid und Lehm/Ton. In jedes gefundene Loch werden 2-3 Brocken Karbid gegeben und diese mit erdfeuchten Lehm/Ton verschlossen. Es bildet sich Acetylengas, welches lethal auf die Tiere wirkt. Eine kluge Maus/Ratte nimmt alle 4 Beine in die Hand und buddelt sich schnellstens aus dem alten Gangsystem.

Maulwürfe sind süß, nützlich und der Tod des englischen Rasens... Nun, hier hilft kein Karbid mehr. Wir können überhaupt nicht das Gasvolumen erreichen, welches die Tiere stören würde. Eher macht unser Garten BUMM ...

So gemein es klingt, wir müssen alle mal unsere Filter reinigen. Da kommt in geringer Zeit eine Menge Wasser zusammen. Man buddele den Hügel vorsichtig auf, bis man den Gang findet und dann --- Wasser marsch ---

Auch nicht nett, aber man hat die Hoffnung, dass sich der kleine graue Pelzling noch durch das Loch Nr. 13 retten kann. 

Auch hier gilt, Behausung nass, Umzug...

Beides ist nicht wirklich freundlich, aber ich mag mir keine Wühlmaus vorstellen wollen, die Geschmack an der Teichfolie findet ...


Grüße aus dem Eichsfeld,
 Wilm


----------



## lollo (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*



			
				Wilm schrieb:
			
		

> kommen wir nun zu dem alten "Bauerntrick", die Viecher wieder los zu werden:



Noch einer, Jauche in die Gänge einbringen, soll auch gute Erfolge haben.
Den Geruch mögen sie wohl nicht. Finden sie zum  
Ein Nachbar von mir (Sohn vom Bauerhof) hatte damit gute Erfolge in seinem Garten.


----------



## haku (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

Hallo zusammen:
im Laufe der Jahre kommen ja z.T. die tollsten und erwünschtesten Besucher an den Teich.
Speziell bei Wühlmäusen gilt es, möglichst schnell und effizient vorzugehen.
Hatte letztes Jahr auch welche im Garten und natürlich Manschetten wg. des Folienteiches.
Geholfen hat weder Gift, noch Wasser in die Gänge laufen lassen, noch alles andere vermeintlich sinnvolle.
Habe im Internet dann eine Adresse gefunden und möchte diesen Herrn als ausgebufften "Nager-Jäger" bezeichnen, denn er beschreibt nicht nur die Fallen, sondern auch Eigenheiten und Schwachstellen der zu fangenden Nager.
Sh. http://www.hausmaus.at/
Bei mir zu Hause und einem Bekannten hat die Vorgehensweise bei den Wühlmäusen mit ähnlichen Schlagfallen excellent geklappt. 
Kostet etwas Zeit, ist aber wirksam.
Anderes Beispiel - dieses Jahr hatten wir ein paar "normale" Mäuse im Garten
(ist nix besonderes auf dem Land).
Stellte dann erfolglos tagelang die üblichen Mausefallen auf.
Jedoch erst als ich den Tipp befolgte, 2 Stöckchen gegen das Umlaufen der Falle anzubringen, hatte ich am Folgetag schon Erfolg.
Also mal dessen Hinweise wg. Wühlmausfangerei lesen und ggf. nachvollziehen, vielleicht klappts auch bei Dir.
Wünsche schon mal viel Erfolg.
Harald


----------



## Alex45525 (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

Hallo,

ein Thema, bei dem ich einige Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Um es kurz zu machen: Ich habe Fallen, Giftgas (Achtung: Niemals am Teich!!!), Köder, und sämtliche anderen Gimmicks probiert. In Zukunft wende ich nur noch die "Super-Cat" Wühlmausfalle an. Einfach mit Zwiebelpflanzer einen Gang  öffnen, Falle spannen und in das Loch stecken. Vorteil bei dieser Falle ist, dass man sie zusätzlich beködern kann und außerdem sofort sieht, ob die Falle ausgelöst hat. Bisher bei mir mit aussergewöhnlichem Erfolg.

Gut auch die Falle von Neudorf. Aber: Ohne Köder geht hier nichts, die Falle wirkt nur in eine Richtung (wenn die Maus von der anderen Seite kommt, steht sie vor einer Wand) und man muss die Teile aufwendig bündig eingraben, da nicht rund.

Beide Fallen sollte man nur mit Handschuhen anfassen, da die Nager Euch sonst riechen können und die Falle einfach verwühlen... Handschuhe vorher im Kompost "neutralisieren" - Richtig feste 'reingreifen!

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## karsten. (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*



__ Wels schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen
> *Ich weiß das Mäuse nichts mit Gartenteich zu tun hat. *Trotzdem wer kann mir sagen wie ich diese Viecher los werde? Auf keinen Fall will ich Gift einsetzen nicht dass mir meine Teichbewohner Schaden nehmen!![/
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex45525 (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: neuer Bewohner am Teich "Wühlmäuse"*

Hallo,

aus aktuellem Anlass hier noch ein Hinweis:

Mäuse, Ratten und andere Nager finden jetzt weniger Futter. Dies ist eine gute Zeit, um Rattengift, Mäuseköder oder auch Fallen auszubringen. Falls Ihr den Sommer über ein Problem mit unerwünschten Nagern hattet: Jetzt könnt Ihr dieses Problem wirkungsvoll in Angriff nehmen.

Ich selbst fange derzeit JEDEN TAG (!) unter unserem Gartenhaus zwei Mäuse!

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------

